# How To Register Twins? Another ADGA Registering Question...



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I have some ADGA registering questions:

Last year I bred my ADGA-registered doe.
I owned my doe at the time she was bred. I didn't own the buck, but I did get a signed Service Memo.
My doe ended up kidding twin doelings from that breeding, and I was wondering how exactly I would register the doelings now?
I already have a recorded Herd Name and Tattoo.

I want to register them online, which option do I click? 
-"I am registering first progeny..."
or
-"I am registering additional progeny..."

How would I send in my signed Service Memo if I want to register them online? Do I send it through the mail before I register online?

Also, do I fill out two registration forms (one for each doeling)? Or just one form, and note that there were two does born in that kidding?


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: How To Register Twins? Another ADGA Registering Question*

Forgot to mention, I had another ADGA registering question but for different goats. I'll post later....


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: How To Register Twins? Another ADGA Registering Question*

I think in order to register online you would need to have the buck owner fill out an online service memo and submit it. It will give you a service memo number to put on the online registration application.

The first kid you register you will put as registering first progeny, in the section where it asks how many kids you wil select 2 doe kids. Only one kid goes on each application. Once you finish with the first kid then you select register additional progeny for the second kid. When you do this the app will already have the sire, dam, service memo # and # of kids filled out. You just pick the name, fill in the color and the tattooes.

I hope this isn't confusing. I find it hard to tell someone how to do somthing when I can't show them...


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: How To Register Twins? Another ADGA Registering Question*

Ok, and how about if I went ahead and just registered through the mail.
For the Interactive Registration form, would I fill it out, print it out, and then fill out another form?
And then mail in both forms along with the Service Memo?
Would I need two Service Memos to go with the two forms? Or just one?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: How To Register Twins? Another ADGA Registering Question*

I would mail them all in together. The service memo with both of the doe kid applications all paperclipped together.


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: How To Register Twins? Another ADGA Registering Question*

Keep copies of everything you mail in just in case....


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: How To Register Twins? Another ADGA Registering Question*

Just remembered, I registered two doe kids from one doe in the spring with a service memo through the mail. Just filled out two applications, one for each kid and sent in with the one service memo. Got my papers back about 1 1/2 weeks later, no problems.

Definately keep copies just in case. I know a breeder who had all of her ADGA applications lost in the mail, she had to start all over again.


----------

